# MartialTalk MMA Tournament



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

So going to do another tournament, same format as the boxing one (but hopefully more consistent) with MMA fighters. Could be UFC or non-UFC, older fighters, or modern fighters. Again, no weight focus, so people can vote on who they believed was the best/greatest/whatever MMA fighter.

Reply to this thread with people that you want to be included.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

Going to put in Keith Hackney, Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz and Demetrius Johnson.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 9, 2018)

Anderson silva, GSP, Michael bisping, Forrest griffin and Stephen Thompson


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 9, 2018)

Fedor Emileanko, BJ Penn, Matt Hughes,


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 9, 2018)

Will the fighters be required to pass a drug screen?


----------



## Anarax (Feb 9, 2018)

Mirko CroCop, Chuck Liddell, Anderson Silva, GSP, Lyoto Machida


----------



## Tames D (Feb 10, 2018)

Randy Couture
Bas Rutten
Frank Shamrock


----------



## Martial D (Feb 10, 2018)

Bob Sapp, CM Punk and James Toney


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2018)

Dan Henderson, Kazushi Sakuraba, Jon Jones.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 10, 2018)

Adding Royce Gracie to the list...I can't believe no one placed him.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 10, 2018)

Just finished making the bracket, you can find it here 
MartialTalk MMA Tournament -  Challonge

Going to set it up so each friday (I will be doing the first one today) I'll put up the next poll, and then each wednesday I'll announce the winner of that week.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 10, 2018)

Let’s get it on!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 10, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Let’s get it on!


Just posted the first thread! Curious to see how it will go.

Here's the bracket: MartialTalk MMA Tournament -  Challonge


----------



## Tames D (Feb 10, 2018)




----------

